# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Τι άλλο να κάνω; Φοβάμαι πολύ!

## Maria A.

Μετά από τόσες εξετάσεις, τόσους γιατρούς, τόσο τρέξιμο, ακόμα κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Πλέον τα συμπτώματα περιλαμβάνουν τσιμπήματα στο στήθος αριστερά, αν και οχι κάθε μέρα, πίεση/σφίξιμο στο στομάχι και επιπλέον έχω συνέχεια πονοκεφάλους ή νιώθω το κεφάλι μου βαρύ. Ζαλίζομαι και νιώθω μια πίεση από μέσα προς τα έξω. Αυτό συμβαίνει κυρίως στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού και ο πόνος είναι συνήθως στη μία πλευρά κάπως πίσω από το αφτί. Επίσης νιώθω μια αδυναμία στα πόδια μου, τα οποία μουδιάζουν συχνά. Παίρνω β12 που είχα ανεπάρκεια εδώ και ένα μήνα αλλά καμία διαφορά. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω, κάθε μέρα φοβάμαι πιο πολύ. Και όχι,το να ασχοληθώ με κάτι άλλο δε βοηθάει. Προσπαθώ να απασχολήσω τον εαυτό μου αλλά οι πόνοι εκεί. Εκεί.. κάθε μέρα..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μηπως αποχωριστηκες καπιον

----------


## Maria A.

Καλησπέρα Αλέξανδρε. Όχι, δεν αποχωρίστηκα κάποιον. :/

----------


## giorgos panou

> Μετά από τόσες εξετάσεις, τόσους γιατρούς, τόσο τρέξιμο, ακόμα κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Πλέον τα συμπτώματα περιλαμβάνουν τσιμπήματα στο στήθος αριστερά, αν και οχι κάθε μέρα, πίεση/σφίξιμο στο στομάχι και επιπλέον έχω συνέχεια πονοκεφάλους ή νιώθω το κεφάλι μου βαρύ. Ζαλίζομαι και νιώθω μια πίεση από μέσα προς τα έξω. Αυτό συμβαίνει κυρίως στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού και ο πόνος είναι συνήθως στη μία πλευρά κάπως πίσω από το αφτί. Επίσης νιώθω μια αδυναμία στα πόδια μου, τα οποία μουδιάζουν συχνά. Παίρνω β12 που είχα ανεπάρκεια εδώ και ένα μήνα αλλά καμία διαφορά. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω, κάθε μέρα φοβάμαι πιο πολύ. Και όχι,το να ασχοληθώ με κάτι άλλο δε βοηθάει. Προσπαθώ να απασχολήσω τον εαυτό μου αλλά οι πόνοι εκεί. Εκεί.. κάθε μέρα..


 Εχεις καθολου πυρετο οταν σε πιανουν τετοια συμπτοματα? μην καμεις καποια συγκεκριμενη διατροφη ? στερουμενει απο συγκεκριμενες τροφες αρα και συγκεκριμενα ιχνστοιχεια.
Θ παρεις για 5-6 μερες τα Μπασκοπαν, 2 την μερα ,μετα απο γευμα. Αν δεν δεις δυαφωρα καμια ,την επομενη εβδομαδα θα παρεις REMERON, gia 2 βδομαδες. 
Καλο θα ειναι βεβαια να το ρωτησεις επιμωνα στο ψυχιιατρο. Αν κι η συνταγημου ειναι απο ατομο που ειχε ακριβως ιδια συμπτωματα κι ιδια με εσενα χαρακτηριστικα. 
ΟΜΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑ ΠΩ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΜΕΘΟΔΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩς ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΜΕΙΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ! ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΟΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΕΤΣΙ, το καμω απλα απο ενδιαφερον Μαρια 
ευχομαι ταχεια αναρωση!!!!!!!1

----------


## Maria A.

Παιδιά ειλικρινά μια απάντηση.... Απελπίζομαι. Μη μου λέτε για φάρμακα και ιστορίες.

----------


## dcat

Κοριτσι ποσο καιρο εχεις προβληματα και τι εξετασεις εχεις κανει; αν επιτρεπεται;

----------


## Xfactor

η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω και εγω κατι πονους στο πισω μερος του κεφαλιου και στα ματια και στην καρδια εδω και κανα χρονο αλλα δεν το εχω ψαξει

----------


## Maria A.

Καρδιογράφημα, υπέρηχο καρδιάς και άνω κάτω κοιλιά, αξονική θώρακα εγκεφάλου τραχήλου, μαγνητική εγκεφάλου και κάτω κοιλίας και πολλές γενικές αιματολογικές

----------


## Maria A.

Τα έντονα προβλήματα τα έχω εδω και έναν μήνα περίπου και όλο χειροτερεύουν. Γενικά πόνους και τα σχετικά κοντεύω δύο χρόνια.

----------


## dcat

Το στομαχι σου δε το εχεις δει καθολου; Γενικως αυτα που περιγραφεις μπορει ανετα να τα προκαλεσει το αγχος.. Απο εκει και περα σκεψου ποτε ξεκινησαν ολα αν ησουν αρρωστη πριν απο ολα αυτα ή αγχωμενη. Επισης καθησυχασου με το γεγονος πως ολα αυτα που εκανες αποκλειουν πολλα ασχημα πραγματα. Το στομαχι εντερο μπορουν να σου κανουν διαφορα αλλα γενικα ηρεμησε δεν περιεγραψες κατι πολυ ανησυχητικο απο οσο διαβασα αν και ηταν λιγο μπερδεμενο

----------


## dcat

Επισης ο αυχενας σου σε τι κατασταση ειναι;

----------


## Maria A.

Έκανα ακτινογραφία πρόσφατα σε νοσοκομείο μιας και πριν τη μαγνητική πήγα βεκει γιατί δεν άντεχα τον πόνο. Στον αυχένα. Δεν βρέθηκε κάτι.

----------


## Maria A.

Τώρα για ποιον λόγο ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ
Όλα ξεκίνησαν έτσι απλά.

----------


## dcat

Τεσπα, οσα λες δεν ακουγονται ανησυχητικα αφου εχεις κανει εξετασεις να παιρνεις τις βιταμινες σου να βγαινεις εξω να περπατας σιγα σιγα γιατι μεσα στο σπιτι ολα χειροτερευουν, να εισαι δυνατη και ψυχραιμη κανε καλη διατροφη πραγματα που σου αρεσουν και λιγο λιγο βηματα μπροστα.

----------


## aeolus74

καπνίζεις? Ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτώματα είχα εγώ και το μυαλό μου πήγαινε σε σενάρια διάφορα (καρδιακό κλπ). Όλα ήταν από το τσιγάρο. Οι πόνοι στο επάνω μέρος κοντά στην καρδιά, προκαλούνταν από το στομάχι λόγο ερεθισμού από το τσιγάρο. Μόλις το έκοψα όλα τα συμπτώματα σταμάτησαν μέσα σε μία μέρα!

----------


## Maria A.

Όχι δεν καπνίζω :/

----------


## Maria A.

Μακάρι να είναι έτσι. Αν και πράγμα φοβάμαι πολύ. Δυσκολεύομαι να βγω έξω δυστυχώς και μου εχει κοπεί και η όρεξη για φαγητό..

----------


## dcat

Θα τρως λιγο λιγο δε θα μενεις ετσι μονο εσυ μπορεις να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο λιγο λιγο ολα μια βολτα στο τετραγωνο τη μερα ενα βιβλιο που θα διαβασεις μικρα γευματα συχνα μες τη μερα τοσο καιρο που ταλαιπωρεισαι κατι θα ειχε βρεθει και μη φοβασαι να βγεις αν ειναι να συμβει κατι ειτε σπιτι εισαι ειτε εκτος το ιδιο ειναι, που δε θα συμβει, δεν εχω κατι αλλο να πω νομιζω να εισαι δυνατη και ψυχραιμη!

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Μετά από τόσες εξετάσεις, τόσους γιατρούς, τόσο τρέξιμο, ακόμα κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Πλέον τα συμπτώματα περιλαμβάνουν τσιμπήματα στο στήθος αριστερά, αν και οχι κάθε μέρα, πίεση/σφίξιμο στο στομάχι και επιπλέον έχω συνέχεια πονοκεφάλους ή νιώθω το κεφάλι μου βαρύ. Ζαλίζομαι και νιώθω μια πίεση από μέσα προς τα έξω. Αυτό συμβαίνει κυρίως στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού και ο πόνος είναι συνήθως στη μία πλευρά κάπως πίσω από το αφτί. Επίσης νιώθω μια αδυναμία στα πόδια μου, τα οποία μουδιάζουν συχνά. Παίρνω β12 που είχα ανεπάρκεια εδώ και ένα μήνα αλλά καμία διαφορά. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω, κάθε μέρα φοβάμαι πιο πολύ. Και όχι,το να ασχοληθώ με κάτι άλλο δε βοηθάει. Προσπαθώ να απασχολήσω τον εαυτό μου αλλά οι πόνοι εκεί. Εκεί.. κάθε μέρα..


Τα ίδια και εγώ...έχω κάνει αμέτρητες εξέτασης και όλα καλά
Όμως έχω ζαλάδες δύσπνοια κάθε μέρα ενοχλήσεις Στο στήθος και γενικά φόβος για την ζωή μου
Κάθε μέρα πιστεύω πως θα πάθω το ένα και το αλλο...αφού έχω τα συμπτώματα τι άλλο να είναι λεω;
Ούτε εγώ ξέρω τι να κανω
Δεν γίνετε να ηρεμεί κάποιος όταν έχει τόσα συμπτώματα και τόσες ενοχλείς....
Θα σου πω κάτι όμως...ότι και να έχεις συμπτώματα μην διαβάσεις στο ίντερνετ ...Καλύτερα πήγανε στο γιατρό 
Και το αλλο είναι ότι πρέπει να πας σε ένα ψυχίατρο να δεις τι και πως.(όπως πρέπει να πάω και εγώ άλλωστε)
Ξέρω τι περνας...ειμαι και εγω εδώ και άλλους τοσους που υποφέρουν από αυτά τα θέματα.
Το σημαντικό είναι να πιστέψουμε ότι είναι ψυχολογικό θέμα ολο αυτο όσο και δύσκολο είναι αυτό.
Να σου πω και κάτι αστείο τώρα
Πριν λίγο και Το πήγα στον καρδιολογο και έκανα τα απαραίτητα....Μόλις έφτασα σπίτι μου κόπηκε η ανάσα και τα γνωστά...σκέφτηκα ότι Ήταν η καρδιά μου εννοώ Πριν 10 λεπτά είχα γυρίσει από τον καρδιολογο.
Από τότε ένα σωρό έχω πάθει και το μόνο που σκέφτομαι είναι ότι είναι την καρδιά μου δηλαδή έλεος.. 
Τώρα θέλω να ξαναπάω γιατί με πονάει το αριστερό χέρι σαν ενοχλητικός πονος πιο πολύ και έχω δύσπνοια όταν τρεχο
Φαντάσου ότι έχω κάνει τόσες εξετάσεις και ακόμα να πιστέψω ότι δεν έχει κάτι...είναι πολύ δύσκολο το ξέρω όμως θα περάσει καποια μέρα αφού λένε ότι είναι ψυχολογικό έτσι δεν ειναι; έτσι!!!
Καλή συνέχεια ότι θες ειμαι εδω...

----------

